# new observation hive



## rnsykes

That is cool. Are they just a single frame deep on each level? I assume that the tube coming out of the bottom is an exit to the outside of where ever it is you are keeping them. What happens to the bees that get out when you open that sucker up?


----------



## NewJoe

yes the tube leads outside. They are in my son's gym in the corner and exit out the back of the building. I didn't have much trouble with losing bees when I installed them, and I have not had to open it since. But when I do open them for service, the whole thing just lifts off the hinges, and I can take it outside and hang it right beside the exit tube to service it. I plan to leave them alone as much as possible to kinda be a test type of hive to see how they survive. It is one frame deep.


----------



## rtoney

Looks like a good job, if you were closer I would have you make me one.


----------



## NewJoe

thanks rtoney


----------



## Michael Bush

That's a very nice simple design.


----------



## NewJoe

Thank you Mr Bush. Makes me feel good to get a nice compliment from a man with your experience!


----------



## Bee Matt

Is it possible for you to explain how your hinges work for hanging it and ease of removal ? Or show some detailed pictures. I'm thinking of building a 8 deep hive with 4 vertical 2 frame thick. If and when I build one ( assuming I do the 8 deep frame ) when it is full of bees brood and stores, will the hinges hold it ?

Thanks


----------



## NewJoe

Bee Matt said:


> Is it possible for you to explain how your hinges work for hanging it and ease of removal ? Or show some detailed pictures. I'm thinking of building a 8 deep hive with 4 vertical 2 frame thick. If and when I build one ( assuming I do the 8 deep frame ) when it is full of bees brood and stores, will the hinges hold it ?
> 
> Thanks




The hinges are home made. I made them out of 1/2" x 8" lag bolts. the part on the Hive itself is heavy duty eyebolts. I think these hinges will hold anything you hang from them. you simply lift them from the Pins that are screwed into the wall to remove it. These are not pretty, but because of the location, I was not worried about it. You could make them much more pleasing to the eye if you need to.


----------



## snl

I've "heard" that it takes two frames for the bees to cluster in winter....anyone know for sure?

BTW - Nice OH!


----------



## NewJoe

snl said:


> I've "heard" that it takes two frames for the bees to cluster in winter....anyone know for sure?
> 
> BTW - Nice OH!


Mine is only one frame thick. I do not know if they will make it through the winter...I will let you know in the spring!


----------



## Bee Matt

Very cool Joe. Thanks for sharing ! My wife is saying no to in the house.... I suppose I could put it in my shop but want it in the house ! I'm anxious to get building.


----------



## jdmidwest

Did you have a plan or build it from scratch? I want one.


----------



## NewJoe

Thanks for all the compliments. I built it from scratch with no plans.


----------



## cdevier

My hive is 4 frames high and 1 frame thick. I have now taken it through two winters and the bees did just fine. It is installed in my enclosed front porch that never gets below 40 degees F.
During the winter, I have to fill the pint jar with 1:1sugar/water about once per month.
Charlie

13 hives zone 5


----------

